

How to start a startup when having a family - PhilipA
https://blog.omnirocket.com/2015/02/04/start-startup-family/

======
drivingsouth
I like the comment about getting better at "quickly disconnecting" from work
#noteToSelf

~~~
PhilipA
Thanks, though it is easier said than done. Some people recommend meditating,
but it is something I haven't had time to do yet. The best thing I have found
to help quickly disconnecting is to exercise.

------
cwboy81
Really nice comments about how to do a startup when you've got a family.

